# Accelerator (gas) pedal stuck



## spec609 (Sep 13, 2004)

Until recently my gas petal would not operate smoothly when pressed on. Usually this would occur when the vehicle was at a full stop, such as sitting at a red light. When the light turned green I would have to slam down on the gas pedal with much force to get it going. It started off not being such a problem, but got worse over time. It became a safety hazard. For those of you that have the same symptoms, don't worry this can be easily corrected with easy/medium difficulty. The problem is carbon build up and is located under the hood. The part is the butterfly valve that allows the air from the intake into the engine, or where the choke wire meets up and joins the valve. You need to take that valve off by disconnecting the choke wire and disconnecting the air intake where it meets with this valve. Its 4 bolts and like 3 hoses. Once off clean this butterfly valve, and mainly the area around the butterfly valve (the smooth piping) with air intake cleaner and a small wire brush. You could probably do this by just removing where the intake joins the valve and not taking of the butterfly valve completly but risk getting the carbon deposits sucked into the engine if not done properly. After doing this my gas petal works and feels like a brand new car. I’m not sure what all of the parts technical terms are called but, I hope this helps. About my car Nissan Sentra 2001 1.8 Automatic


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

Right on time Spec, My gas pedal rarely allows for a slow start.


----------



## Infe (Jul 16, 2004)

My exact problem...will be trying this this weekend.


----------



## Infe (Jul 16, 2004)

Did it today...will have to drive a while, couldn't tell if I fixed it or not.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

This is a notorious problem with the R50 Pathfinders.


----------



## Infe (Jul 16, 2004)

I think I have to scrape some more, I used a regular toothbrush, will try a metal brush soon.


----------

